# Newbie



## Kemo (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,
I am hoping to move to abu dhabi in a few short months. Can someone give me some ranges on leasing a 7 passenger suv, also any idea how long the interview process takes before you get an official offer.
Also finally for a family of 3 it seems that a compound is the way to go...anyone agree with that?
Thanks


----------



## earthworm88 (Jun 14, 2013)

Kemo said:


> Hi,
> I am hoping to move to abu dhabi in a few short months. Can someone give me some ranges on leasing a 7 passenger suv, also any idea how long the interview process takes before you get an official offer.
> Also finally for a family of 3 it seems that a compound is the way to go...anyone agree with that?
> Thanks


HI Kemo, 
Welcome to the forum. 

Depending on whether it's quasi (third row not so comfortable) or decent (somewhat comfortable) 7pax SUV, the leasing rates go from at least 3500dhs/mos and up. I can't find my spreadsheet, so can't give you the exact pricing or models. Also, it depends on how long you plan to stay here, you might want to consider yearly lease vs. monthly lease. 

Sorry can't help you on the interview time frame; as it varies from case to case. I have heard of cases that went on forever ie 6-12 months. 

When you said compound, do you mean a villa within a compound? It is more a personal preference where you want to live really. The two main factors you must consider is where your office is located, or if your child is school age, where he/she will be attending school. I know most people with children prefer to live near the school area. So your priority would be to determine which school your child will attend and then research the available housing in that area or near it. 

Good luck with your interview and relocation!


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

it really depends on one thing.... your budget for a house that will decide where you live. a 7 seater are quite expensive to rent more like 3 or 4k a month. and interview/offer time it can be quite quick or like over a year! depends on the company, plus the checks that are rquired.


----------

